# RCI: Samoset Resort (Rockport, Maine)



## NHTraveler (Jun 3, 2016)

Just spent the last week (Fri-Fri) at Samoset Resort.  I will be doing a full review on TUG this weekend, but the location is amazing!  The 3 timeshare building are behind the main lobby building.  There is a resort hotel to the right of the main lobby.  The resort has 4 self-standing cottages.  Those are only rented out to those who can afford them.  I checked to see what the cost was and with resort fees and taxes, it was $850 a night or $6,000 for a week.  YIKES!!!  Anyway, more will be in my review.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the post. We are going next Sat. Can't wait for your more detailed review! I have a few questions and maybe you and others can help:
1. What we should bring: we know that the resort does not supply with shampoo/conditioners. Do we need to bring laundry detergent? Anything else we should bring that are easily overlooked?
1. Grocery: we will be driving from Boston. Shall we pick up grocery before reaching Rockport, or is there a decent grocery store nearby?
2. Arcadia National Park (ANP): did you go there? Is one day enough? We may stay in Bar Harbor for one night to enjoy more of ANP. For two days, what are the must-sees at the park?
3. Any restaurant suggestions would be greatly appreciated, especially seafood/lobster places


----------



## theo (Jun 4, 2016)

LisaH said:


> Do we need to bring laundry detergent? Anything else we should bring that are easily overlooked?



Each Samoset timeshare building has one coin operated (...bring quarters) washer / dryer room on the top floor in the center of the building.  Laundry detergent in small packets available for purchase there, or bring your own. Samoset units are equipped like timeshare units anywhere (...but no oven compartment beneath the stovetop). 



> Grocery: we will be driving from Boston. Shall we pick up grocery before reaching Rockport, or is there a decent grocery store nearby?



We generally grocery shop at (Maine-based company) Hannaford in Camden, just off the southbound side of Route 1 in Camden, a few miles north of Rockport.  

Will pass on the Acadia N.P. and restaurant questions, whose answers are matters of subjective personal opinion. Others may choose to offer opinions on those items. 

Btw, there are several detailed, reasonably current (and IMnsHO very accurate) Samoset reviews on TUG,  which may be worth reviewing before your upcoming travel. 

P.S. Be reminded that there are pools both indoors *and* outdoors at Samoset, so don't forget to pack bathing suits if you might possibly be using them. 
One might otherwise easily overlook even *thinking* about bathing suits in early June in mid-coast Maine.  

Also, you will have (...free, by presenting  your unit keycard) access to the on-site Health Club as a timeshare guest, so if anyone in your party is interested in "working out" there (or gaining access to the indoor pool or hot tub), consider packing some appropriate gym clothes and footwear too. 

Samoset is neither primarily nor just a "golf resort", but there *is* a championship 18 hole course on the property, to which timeshare guests have access, but no priority.

P.P.S. If you plan to walk out to the nearby Lighthouse via the granite breakwater protecting adjoining Rockland Harbor, be sure to bring (and wear) appropriate footgear. 
The huge granite blocks which comprise the Rockland Harbor breakwater have irregular surfaces and many sizable gaps (and maybe some pockets of pooled water here and there too), so "flip flops", leather bottom sandals and other loose, slippery or otherwise flimsy footwear would be both unwise and unsafe if walking out on the breakwater.

Hope you enjoy your stay at Samoset --- it's a great property in a great area.


----------



## NHTraveler (Jun 4, 2016)

1. What we should bring: we know that the resort does not supply with shampoo/conditioners. Do we need to bring laundry detergent? Anything else we should bring that are easily overlooked?

The timeshare buildings each have a laundry area in the building (not in each unit).  Unfortunately, we did not use those areas, so I can't answer your question about it.  Maybe someone else will chime in with the right info.  We brought our own bath soap and shampoo, but they do supply hand/bath soap.  That is pretty much it.  Samoset is a golf resort.  People are not allowed to walk the golf paths while the golf course is open, however, we were allowed to walk the paths after the golf course closed for the night (around 7 pm).

1. Grocery: we will be driving from Boston. Shall we pick up grocery before reaching Rockport, or is there a decent grocery store nearby?  

There is a Shaw's on Route 1 (not far from the resort.  There is a Hannaford on Maverick St (the street next to the McDonalds on Route 1, also not too far from the resort.  There is a Super Walmart about 4-5 miles away, as well.Eight mile up Route 1 in Camden is another Hannaford

2. Arcadia National Park (ANP): did you go there?  Is one day enough?  We may stay in Bar Harbor for one night to enjoy more of ANP.  For two days, what are the must-sees at the park?

We did not go to Acadia National Park this trip, because when we go there we like to spend at least 3 days in the area.  Plus, we are heading there for a 4 night stay toward the end of July.  In our opinion, 1 day is not enough time to enjoy the ANP/Bar Harbor/Mt Desert Island area.  We like to ride through ANP a couple times a day, Cadillac Mountain for sunset is truly stunning, hiking/walking the path around Jordan Pond (not very strenuous), and walk downtown Bar Harbor.  When you enter the park, the Ranger will hand you a pamphlet detailing things to do at the park.  They will answer any questions you have at that time.

3. Any restaurant suggestions would be greatly appreciated, especially seafood/lobster places 

We like Geddy's (downtown BH) for a fun place and the food is good.  www.geddys.com/

The Looking Glass Restaurant is great for breakfast, but also does lunch/dinner/seafood).  www.barharborrestaurant.com/

Jordan Pond Ice Cream Shop (not at Jordan Pond in park - it is downtown BH in Main Street).  https://www.facebook.com/Jordan-Pond-Ice-Cream-Fudge-Shop-397358067041783/


----------



## LisaH (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Bill! Very helpful. Will definitely remember to bring bathing suits...


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 8, 2016)

*Love Samoset!*



NHTraveler said:


> Just spent the last week (Fri-Fri) at Samoset Resort.  I will be doing a full review on TUG this weekend, but the location is amazing!  The 3 timeshare building are behind the main lobby building.  There is a resort hotel to the right of the main lobby.  The resort has 4 self-standing cottages.  Those are only rented out to those who can afford them.  I checked to see what the cost was and with resort fees and taxes, it was $850 a night or $6,000 for a week.  YIKES!!!  Anyway, more will be in my review.



We went there last year for April break.  We had a 2 BR unit, and it is now hands down one of our favorite places to go.  We figured that our maintenance fee plus exchange fee was about $800....we thought we got a bargain!  I hope I see another week there one of these days.  The kids are asking to go back!


----------



## mdurette (Jun 9, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> We went there last year for April break.  We had a 2 BR unit, and it is now hands down one of our favorite places to go.  We figured that our maintenance fee plus exchange fee was about $800....we thought we got a bargain!  I hope I see another week there one of these days.  The kids are asking to go back!




thanks for the post - this has been a place I have looked at in the past to go to off-season for kids vacation time when I couldn't get anything else to work.   Between xmas-new years, presidents week in Feb or April vacation.  But, I was always concerned that there would not be enough to keep the kids busy since off season.   Did they offer organized activities for the kids?


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 9, 2016)

mdurette said:


> thanks for the post - this has been a place I have looked at in the past to go to off-season for kids vacation time when I couldn't get anything else to work.   Between xmas-new years, presidents week in Feb or April vacation.  But, I was always concerned that there would not be enough to keep the kids busy since off season.   Did they offer organized activities for the kids?



They did offer organized activities.  (They do that for Feb and April break, plus the summer, as I understand.)  My kids enjoy any kind of crafty sort of thing.  They had several of those types of gatherings.  There was also an ice cream Sunday party, a cookie decorating time, a couple of movie nights, and "dinner and a movie."  That was a hit!  For $10 each, we had a buffet of kid-friendly foods, plus a movie to watch.  

The indoor pool was fun, and they have a video game room with different systems/games to use.  

We tend to create our own fun when we travel, so we also did things like the Owl's Head Lighthouse, the Owl's Head General Store for burgers, a day in Rockland with $10/kid for shopping, the Transportation Museum, Camden Hills State Park, etc.  Our taste is pretty simple/lowkey!  If your kids ski, Feb would be great, because you're pretty close to the Camden Snow Bowl.  (We stayed at Trade Winds Inn in Rockland for Feb break, and loved the skiing there!)

I was worried about vacationing there, because we live only about 50 miles away.  But it was just far enough to seem "different"....yet no long car ride.  They only have 11 two bedroom units...but one of these days, I'll find another one!


----------



## NHTraveler (Jun 9, 2016)

I added a review and lots of pictures to the member site.


----------



## theo (Jun 9, 2016)

*A small correction...*

Fwiw, I just noticed in a new Samoset review (posted on 6/7/16) an indication of "in room" laundry. 
As a Samoset owner / user for some years now, I believe this particular assertion to be incorrect.

As far as I know and have observed on site, each one of the three timeshare buildings has a single laundry room on the top floor, in the center of the building, with a few (coin operated) washers and dryers. Accordingly, the most recent review should perhaps have more accurately indicated laundry being "on site" instead of "in room".
A small matter certainly, but I just didn't want anyone who might read only the most recent review to believe (incorrectly) that they would find in-unit laundry capability upon check-in to a Samoset timeshare unit. T'aint so.

Also, I note that the same review describes Samoset kitchens as "efficiency". It's true that there is no oven compartment found beneath the kitchen's stovetop, but there is a microwave oven, toaster oven, multi burner cooking stovetop, a dishwasher and a decent sized refrigerator. Not sure what's lacking besides a stove oven to make it "efficiency", but I'm admittedly not clear on just what would distinguish an "efficiency" kitchen from a "full" kitchen anyhow.


----------



## NHTraveler (Jun 9, 2016)

I was freaked out for a second when I saw your post, theo.  I thought I was the last to review Samoset and I couldn't remember selecting "efficiency" and "in room" w/d.  So I went to look at my mistakes and ask Brian to correct them.  Then I realized it wasn't me...lol.  I will go back to :zzz: now...


----------

